# в России/на Руси



## Clotario Demoniax

Приветствую вас!

I'd like to know what's the nuance between "в России", the prepositional of Россия, and "на Руси", whose grammatical category I've been unable to find so far. Is the latter merely a variant of the former? When to use each one?

Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Россия is the name of exact state with which usually preposition в is used (probably the only two exceptions are Украина and Гоа).
Русь - hystorical name of the region with rather indefinite borders and limits, and maybe this is the reason why historically preposition на has fixed, like with islands. Actually this is the same reason why на Украине: in former times it was the name of the margin South-West regions of the Moscow state.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> preposition в is used (probably the only two exceptions are Украина and Гоа)



Бали? Куба? Ямайка?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Бали? Куба? Ямайка?



They are islands unlike Goa. However maybe Goa is so isolated and different from the rest of the subcontinent, that may be perceived as an island, and that is why на Гоа.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> They are islands unlike Goa. However maybe Goa is so isolated and different from the rest of the subcontinent, that may be perceived as an island, and that is why на Гоа.



На Аляске?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> На Аляске?



Actually the most part of peninsulas are used with на: Таймыр, Камчатка, Аппенины. Maybe Крым is one of the exceptions. So Гоа to some extent is also a kind of peninsula in the conscience of the people, being surrounded but so different territories.


----------



## turkjey5

but:
в древней Руси (in ancient Rus)
в Западной Украине (in Western Ukraine)


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> Actually the most part of peninsulas are used with на: Таймыр, Камчатка, Аппенины. Maybe Крым is one of the exceptions. So Гоа to some extent is also a kind of peninsula in the conscience of the people, being surrounded but so different territories.


I think the same might be applied to Ukraine, in fact. Maybe it's thought not quite as a formation inside which people live, but as a land, a soil on which they do.  Forests, woodlands, for example, do not have borders either, but each of them has an inside, and so we say: «в таком-то лесу».


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> but:
> в древней Руси (in ancient Rus)
> в Западной Украине (in Western Ukraine)


Древняя Русь is a scientific term, while на Руси is very old construction. So на Древней Руси would sound a mix of styles, of course.
Actually Западная Украина is also often used with на. But this is quite definite geographical notion unlike ancient Украина (there were several territories with this name, such as Окская украина, Крымская украина, etc., cf. Western-European  marks). By the way, the recent practice to call Украина "the Ukraine" in English also is a reminder of the ancient notion.


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> I think the same might be applied to Ukraine, in fact. Maybe it's thought not quite as a formation inside which people live, but as a land, a soil on which they do.  Forests, woodlands, for example, do not have borders either, but each of them has an inside, and so we say: «в таком-то лесу».



Well, the closest analogy is just на окраине. So I think you are right and на Украине, на Руси, на Вологодщине, на Ярославщине, на Неметчине, на Кубани are the same constructions.
And even на Урале, на Кавказе may be connected not with the notion на горе, but just на земле, at the territory without exact borders.


----------



## turkjey5

Maroseika said:


> By the way, the recent practice to call Украина "the Ukraine" in English also is a reminder of the ancient notion.



My English must be getting rusty, I never heard of that.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> My English must be getting rusty, I never heard of that.



The Ukraine - geographical name, see Ukraine (Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary, 11th Edition (2003))

Also more than 700 examples since 1990 in the CCAE.


----------



## Garbuz

Предлоги "на" и "в" с географическими названиями - одна из самых запутанных проблем. Многие пытались распутать этот клубок, но до конца так и не получилось. Лучше запоминать, что с чем сочетается: на Смоленщине, но в Смоленской области; на Руси, но в Древней Руси и т.д.


----------



## covar

Garbuz said:


> Предлоги "на" и "в" с географическими названиями - одна из самых запутанных проблем. Многие пытались распутать этот клубок, но до конца так и не получилось. Лучше запоминать, что с чем сочетается: на Смоленщине, но в Смоленской области; на Руси, но в Древней Руси и т.д.


Если бы только с географическими.
_На небе мерцала одинокая звезда.
В небе мерцала одинокая звезда.
_


----------



## NiNulla

Maroseika said:


> They are islands unlike Goa. However maybe Goa is so isolated and different from the rest of the subcontinent, that may be perceived as an island, and that is why на Гоа.


Интересно, почему не говорят "на Ирландии". А с Новой Зеландией возможны, по-моему, оба варианта.
Кстати, несколько лет назад мне встречалась Украина с "в", а сейчас, кажется, вернулось к "на"? 
Честно говоря, резало глаз "еду в Украину". И "из Украины" тоже мне не кажется естественным, хотя я понимаю, что у таких изменений есть политические мотивы. Но все равно ерунда.


----------



## theigel

"На Новую Зеландию", конечно, нельзя. Тем более, что она вообще-то не остров, а государство на двух больших и нескольких маленьких островах. То же и с Ирландией, только наоборот: она занимает не весь остров.

Если государство, то "в", даже если оно расположено на острове. Украина, действительно, исключение, что, как считается связано с её этимологией ("на окраину").
Если же остров не является государством (Бали, Канары, Сицилия) или не *воспринимается * как государство (Мадагаскар, например, и вообще любыеэкзотические острова), то едем *на* остров. Также едем *на *гору, полуостров и др.

Интеесный случай со Шри-Ланкой: на Цейлон, но в Шри-Ланку (хотя многие и говорят "на Шри-Ланку", но это неправильно).


----------

